# Horror/Monster Related Comic



## Beaknose (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi! I've been drawing and making characters here and on FA for a while, and recently I decided to do something with them.

The Siblings is something of an anthology comic, consisting of short stories that revolve around the monsters I created and their interactions with humans and the other monsters that exist within their world. It will have something of a horror focus with some other genres mixed in. The stories that are part of The Siblings take part in an unforgiving arctic forest environment.
*
The type of horror for this comic will tend to lean towards body horror and blood and guts. If that is not for you, I would not suggest reading it.*

I set up a weebly for it if anyone wants to see what I have up so far. I update it every saturday on weebly and social media, and I upload previous pages on FA once a month.

the-siblings-comic.weebly.com: Home

I have no made a cover page for it yet, but here's the first page to give a feel of what the art style is like.


----------



## Beaknose (Aug 10, 2019)

New page today.


----------



## Beaknose (Aug 17, 2019)

New page.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 17, 2019)

OOH awesome! : )


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 17, 2019)

Also are you familiar with a board game called Kingdom Death. I'm reminded a bit of it : )


----------



## Beaknose (Aug 24, 2019)

New page today!


----------



## Beaknose (Aug 24, 2019)

KiokuChan said:


> Also are you familiar with a board game called Kingdom Death. I'm reminded a bit of it : )



I'm not familiar with that board game at all, no. But your comment made me look into it.

I can see some similarity I suppose, in that they're both horror-related, but I don't really see my style in it. It seems a bit darksouls/final fantasy-esque in the character designs.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 24, 2019)

Dude, I love the art and especially the shadows/shading. Awesome job and keep it up! I'll be keeping an eye on it!


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 26, 2019)

Beaknose said:


> It seems a bit darksouls/final fantasy-esque in the character designs.


I wouldn't really say that but I can maybe see where you got it from. I'm kind of wondering what you ran into specifically. I may be entirely wrong still but I'll post some things.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 26, 2019)

https://imgur.com/b7BwC4a




https://imgur.com/hNM0mBK




https://imgur.com/1QG2suQ




https://imgur.com/604hLHO




https://imgur.com/IfWCxyx

Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur
Imgur

Can you maybe see where I'm coming from a little more or still no?


----------



## Beaknose (Sep 7, 2019)

There's a new page up this week!


----------



## Beaknose (Sep 21, 2019)

new page up!


----------



## Beaknose (Sep 28, 2019)

New page this week!


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 5, 2019)

A new week, a new page!


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 12, 2019)

It's saturday, time for a new page!


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 19, 2019)

There's a new page!


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 26, 2019)

A new page for this week!


----------



## Beaknose (Nov 4, 2019)

The comic is getting put on hiatus for this month.


----------



## Nemara (Dec 2, 2019)

Neat. I'm not usually into grotesque stuff, but it's establishing a unique world, so I'm interested in seeing what happens.


----------



## Beaknose (Dec 3, 2019)

Nemara said:


> Neat. I'm not usually into grotesque stuff, but it's establishing a unique world, so I'm interested in seeing what happens.



Thank you! With that in mind, I have put up a warning regarding the content of the comic on the first post.

Initially I had thought people would figure a horror comic would indicate that things will be grotesque or possibly unpleasant, but apparently I was wrong!


----------

